

Automatically open remote files in local emacs - skeltoac
http://andy.wordpress.com/2013/01/03/automatic-emacsclient/

======
jwhitlark
This is very cool, but it seems to require explicite configuration of each
client. I'd like to see something that allows more on-the-fly use, perhaps
using tmux or dynamically configuring ssh.

